

PyCharm, JetBrains' (of IntelliJ fame) Python IDE with Django support - smikhanov
http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/index.html

======
mark_l_watson
I'll probably buy it because I already use IntelliJ for Java, Clojure, Scala,
and some JRuby. I also use Rubymine for about 20% of my Ruby development. My
Python skills are weak, so a really good Python IDE with auto-completion,
turn-key appengine development, etc. would be helpful to me.

